# Chicago job i found



## billzrx7 (Sep 18, 2007)

Found this on craigslist if anyone is interested. I am not the original poster on CL. googled the phone # and it doesnt come back to anything listed from what i can tell and the way they word the salt reimbursement seems sketchy but to each their own.

http://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/lab/1940191275.html


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW (Dec 9, 2009)

*?????*

I AM NOT POSTING THIS JOB I THINK THIS IS A JOKE OR SOMEONE DOES NOT KNOW WHAT THEY ARE ASKING FOR I DID SEND THEM A EMAIL WAITTING FOR A RESPONSE....

Snow Plowing Job (chicago and west suburbs)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2010-09-07, 12:13AM CDT
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Our company is looking to add experienced employees for snow plowing business for upcoming season (November-March). We offer both fixed and variable compensation and flexible schedule. Ideal individual will own a snow plowing truck and will have prior experience. We are not looking for someone with a snow plowing business to fit us into their schedule (please do not reply). We are expecting a dedicated vehicle at any time of the day on as needed basis. We will also consider salt reimbursement of up to 50% of cost.

If interested please email or call Ashley 224 628 3230 224 628 3230

Location: chicago and west suburbs 
Compensation: flexible 
Principals only. Recruiters, please don't contact this job poster. 
Please, no phone calls about this job! 
Please do not contact job poster about other services, products or commercial interests.

PostingID: 1940191275


----------



## chitown sparky (Sep 24, 2009)

I say the same one and emailed them they emailed me back it cam up as zach zinger no company name though anyone heard of him good bad anything thanks


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice (Dec 22, 2009)

just called left my number.. will see


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice (Dec 22, 2009)

yeah i called nothing back....


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW (Dec 9, 2009)

Samething here i think someone was jokking around the ad sounded like they wanted a plower for the season on call just for them well they dont know we have seasonal prices and they wanted the salt for cheap in chicago a plowers bread and butter is salting not so much plowing but thats in the city they want to pay up to 50% of cost what about the extra fuel we use to haul it around and the wear and tear on our trucks and tires lets not forget the salt spreaders they are not cheap at all and insurance....


----------



## snowman5313 (Jun 19, 2009)

So what does 50% of salt mean??? Sorry up to 50%. What I charge or what they do?


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice (Dec 22, 2009)

it really doesnt matter there fake any way


----------



## chitown sparky (Sep 24, 2009)

I sent an email and he got back to me with one word answers and then when I asked if there was an opening there was no response what a waste of time


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW (Dec 9, 2009)

So what does 50% of salt mean??? Sorry up to 50%. What I charge or what they do? 
MEANS WE PAY SAY 200.00 FOR A TON OF MAGIC SALT THEY WILL PAY US UP TO 300.00 AND WE HAVE TO GIVE ALL OF IT TO THEM WHEN THEY NEED IT WE SPREAD IT FOR THEM ON THERE LOTS................

OR 120.00 FOR ROCK SALT AND THEY WILL PAY UP TO 180.00 PER TON


----------



## chitown sparky (Sep 24, 2009)

not sure that was one of the ? I asked and got no response I took it as if you pay 120 they will give you 60 witch to me sounds a little shady but from no response in 3 days thats what he probably means JMO


----------



## 09dieselguy (Nov 18, 2007)

R.J.S. SNOWPLOW;1070138 said:


> So what does 50% of salt mean??? Sorry up to 50%. What I charge or what they do?
> MEANS WE PAY SAY 200.00 FOR A TON OF MAGIC SALT THEY WILL PAY US UP TO 300.00 AND WE HAVE TO GIVE ALL OF IT TO THEM WHEN THEY NEED IT WE SPREAD IT FOR THEM ON THERE LOTS................
> 
> OR 120.00 FOR ROCK SALT AND THEY WILL PAY UP TO 180.00 PER TON


wrong. that means they will pay up to half of the salt. not pay up to 150% of what you have into it


----------

